# Gefälschte E-Mail Rechnung



## PHAlina (27 Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Da ist man 2 Wochen im Urlaub, kommt nach Hause und checkt die E-Mails und dann das : Eine Rechnung von über 6000€ von einem Japanischen Händler(?) wo ich noch nie etwas bestellt, geschweige denn, diese Seite besucht oder gekannt habe. Titan24.com heißt sie anscheinend. Die Rechnung sieht so aus : Dank fur den Einkauf mit uns jetzt! Ihre Bestellung ist im Laufe.

DIE DATEN DER ZAHLUNG

Die nummer des Einkaufs: V390299394
Das Datum des Einkaufs: 13.03 Donnerst, Juli 24, 2014
Das E-Mail des Kaufers: xxx

Die Anzahl der Einkaufe: 6745 EUR

*Erhalten Sie bitte ihre Rechnung herunter*

Drucken Sie den link gegebene hoher um zu erhalten mehr Info uber diesen Einkauf.

Das kommt mir doch schon alles sehr sehr spanisch vor und denke dass diese nur eine Fälschung ist, wollte mir aber noch mal eure Meinung einholen. Danke im Voraus


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2014)

Link oder Anhang anklicken - hätten die gerne ...

>>>>>


----------



## Reducal (27 Juli 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Link oder Anhang anklicken - hätten die gerne ...


Anhänge gibt es gar nicht mehr so oft. Zumeist wird jetzt per Link gekapert, was dann an überwachtem PC so aussieht:



 

Ganz gemein, wenn die Mail von den Piraten zeitnah kommt, wenn man (wie hier Amazon) eine Aktion mit einem Partner durchführt, in dessen Namen der Müll daher kommt.


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2014)

Isch abbé die Schirm für die Reggen ...
... und isch abbé installiert die ganz wischtige Programm "brain 2.0"


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2014)

Der Vollständigkeit wegen hier auch noch die Virenmail:


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2014)

Man sollte schon wissen welche Zahlungsart man vereinbart hat ...
... und üblicherweise kommt keine Ware ohne Kohle


----------

